# If Cartoons Were Real



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2011)

[yt]APV5LnQvqFw[/yt]


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 17, 2011)

Um, Bob, I'm mad at you. I just wasted nearly 4 minutes of my life watching that. I have nothing more to say.

James


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> Um, Bob, I'm mad at you. I just wasted nearly 4 minutes of my life watching that. I have nothing more to say.
> 
> James


There's a little arrow button pointing > that way click it and the video automatically stops... it's *Aaaammaaazzziinnngggg!!! 

*Lessee a real Johnny Quest would be cool.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2011)

If Cartoons were real







nuff said


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> If Cartoons were real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:asian: I bow to the superior intellect!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2011)

I worked with her last Sunday.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I worked with her last Sunday.


 
I was engaged to her 15 years agoonly then she let her hair go back to its natural Brunette :EG:


----------

